# Chlosterol Levels



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry - not really sure where I should post this - but my hubby has had ongoing problems with raised C Levels (apologies for spelling) - it was up around 7 plus - anyway, mainly due to really hard work with the diet (well I suspect) - its now fallen to 4.8 or summat like that - but the doctor is still concerned and keeps threatening to put him on Statins - he would like it to be 3 or thereabouts.Does anybody know what is an "acceptable" level for C??Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/...esterolemia.htm has some info with the UK numbers (you use different units there and I never remember how they convert).Even if you are in the normal range sometimes they will want it at the low end of normal depending on an individuals risk factors and if they already have signs of clogged arteries.http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23068704/ also has some info about different types of cholesterol they measure. Sometimes even if the overall number is OK, how they separate out still indicates high risk and you may need to be lower than other people.K.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen.Sue


----------

